# What does your username mean or stand for?



## Chrysopal (Oct 11, 2016)

My name stands for Samantha April 20th.. Worldwide cannibis day!
I've seen some odd name and pretty random names like Idjdgdht. You know who you are 
*What does your name mean or stand for? And if it's just simply your name, what does your name mean?
If you ask me I can look up what your name means for you! ^.^*​


----------



## Bowie (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine should be pretty obvious already, but mine is David Bowie.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine was a channel

SOON(tm) will be ZeroBrawl 
Zero = Character from MegaMan
Brawl = SSBB


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 11, 2016)

The name of my favorite guitarist.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 11, 2016)

Self explanatory


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 11, 2016)

Its my name with "bee" added afterward because I thought it sounded cute and I was trying to come up with something quickly.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 11, 2016)

Just salted caramel lol! My real name is Karmen, so I figured that I would just change the "C" in caramel to "K"


----------



## Dim (Oct 11, 2016)

Night


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 11, 2016)

I really liked Animal Crossing: City Folk at the time I created my account. That was the result.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

mine means nothing, just two words i thought would sound good together


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2016)

It's one of the ugliest sounding names so I thought it would fit me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine is a movie reference. I'm pretty sure I'm the only person who gets it.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 11, 2016)

Empress.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

nothing really. if you google it a software company comes up. I just like the sound of it. Well part of my username came from the word Xerox because.. idk


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine because I just adore zebra and call myself a ruler with the zebra

 sometime I tell my collection zebra "hi my herd


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine is probably obvious (or maybe not) I was wanting a Zelda/link related name but at the time the only ones I could think of were gone. So I did linktotheworld as in Link...to the world  hadn't realised I could have joined it with a hyphen. Will probably change it at some point, since I've got these seashells so wouldn't have to use my tbt. Will just change it to something else Zelda related I think


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 11, 2016)

Kevin(nn)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

I like the name, also an inside joke among some peeps I know


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

My username is a song lyric;


----------



## Samansu (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine is a mistranslation of my name (Samantha) into Japanese. In Middle School that is what I thought it was, but it should actually be Saman*SA*. I like my version better though, so I stick with it! ^-^


----------



## Jebedeah (Oct 11, 2016)

Kinda longer story here:
When I was 12, me and couple of my friends strated playing a browser game called The West. As the name suggests, it was game from the wild west and there was a picture of a trapper on the main screen. Since I was a huge fan of The Simpsons back in the day, this trapper looked like Jebediah Springfield to me, so his name was an instatnt nick for me. But when I was about to enter my nick, I made a typo: Jebed*e*ah. And since then, this typo travels with me across the internet


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine is from a stuffed polar bear that I have (it's not even my favorite stuffed polar bear, I just got it around the time I used this username first) and my two favorite numbers.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 11, 2016)

I just made mine up when I was in 5th grade. Sometimes I'll change the "Aqua" part of it to different word if the original is somehow taken


----------



## Milleram (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine is literally my first name, my middle initial, and my last name. I don't really like it though, because people don't realize the 'E' is my middle initial, and instead assume my first name is spelled 'Amye' instead of 'Amy'. Whatever.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine was named after my AC:NL town, which is a misspelling of the town Lacunosa from Pokemon Black/White.


----------



## f11 (Oct 11, 2016)

f11 is a cool keyboard key.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 11, 2016)

self-explanatory


----------



## vel (Oct 11, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My username is a song lyric;



oh my god your user is "i don't feel like dancing no sir no dancin today" wow brilliant i wouldn't have figured that out

my user is based on my old username, velour. just shortened it bc it was a good username.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 11, 2016)

I love Paw Patrol and I am a babby


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My username is a song lyric;



this is freaking amazing!! i love the scissor sisters 

my user name is a nod to the rap group bone thugs n harmony, particularly bizzy bone, who I have replaced with my favourite villager dizzy.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2016)

It's very similar to my name and I use Nana for a lot of my accounts


----------



## Ookami (Oct 11, 2016)

Wolf, it's wolf.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

My school sign-in. First four letters of last name, first four letters of first name, last three #s of student #. And you all thought I "chri" in "pain" lmao


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 11, 2016)

mine is kinsnuf, which when switched around is snufkin, my favourite fictional character of all time! hes also the guy in my avatar.


----------



## Ookami (Oct 11, 2016)

kinsnuf said:


> mine is kinsnuf, which when switched around is snufkin, my favourite fictional character of all time! hes also the guy in my avatar.



Omg I love moomin!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 11, 2016)

doesnt mean anything. just spear.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 11, 2016)

Random word A

Random word B


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 11, 2016)

Ookami said:


> Omg I love moomin!



moomin is the best!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 11, 2016)

Jacob is my first name


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm just a guy residing in the town in Ehingen.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 11, 2016)

It's just my name.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2016)

Hmm nothing, I just like nighttime and the word night is nice.....//shrug

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annika said:


> It's just my name.



Oooh nice name aha


----------



## N a t (Oct 11, 2016)

A lot of people assumed I named myself after Cubone, but my name Bone Baby is actually the username I have myself on Etsy, because I love bones, and I just needed a B word to go after Bone, and I couldn't use ***** lol


----------



## Capeet (Oct 11, 2016)

It's a reference to a line in a song. I kinda want to change it tho. It just doesn't sound good to me as a username.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 11, 2016)

It's my name, then random numbers I put in that I can remember.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2016)

It doesn't stand for anything. My mom made it for me on ACC and I stuck with it.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

Licorice is yummy and it's one of my favorite kinds of candy.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 11, 2016)

its my name


----------



## seliph (Oct 11, 2016)

Null was taken so I settled for this.

I've been thinking of changing it again though.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

nvll said:


> Null was taken so I settled for this.
> 
> I've been thinking of changing it again though.



When I look at your username I think of it as "evil" just because of the v l l


----------



## seliph (Oct 11, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> When I look at your username I think of it as "evil" just because of the v l l



Suddenly I immediately want to buy a username change


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2016)

a name i stole but my usernames dont really stand for anything i change them so much


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 11, 2016)

A combination of the username I had for Neopets in 2004, and a nickname I had on AC:NL


----------



## Miii (Oct 11, 2016)

Miii = Me xD Miii is actually the second character I made in my town. I have my mayor, Devon c:, which is my name, then my other characters Miii, Mii and Mi, which are all me.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 11, 2016)

For some reason, I loved to write "Cats are cool" randomly because I really liked cats. Since Cats are Cool was already taken, I did Cats are Super Cool


----------



## mintellect (Oct 11, 2016)

Dianice Rose is composed of my middle name and my favorite Pokemon.
I'm saving up to change it to micromeme, which is because memes are great and... Alliteration.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

i saw a username named xianli

i was feeling pretty uncreative that day... so i replaced the x with a k = kianli

boom


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 11, 2016)

It's an amalgam of a location in a cartoon (the MLP reboot) and my love of hiking, the great outdoors, and getting lost in it. Nothing mysterious.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 11, 2016)

Azure is one of my favorite colors, and also a hidden reference to the Azure Flute from Pok?mon.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 11, 2016)

Greggy is the nickname of one of my OCs, Gregory. My OC Greggy is the type of person that would play Animal Crossing. Weird, I know.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 11, 2016)

it's an imagine dragons song that i love


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2016)

i literally ripped it off animal crossing because i'm as unoriginal as Taylor Swift


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

Had to come up with smth original that had to do with gala and voila!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 12, 2016)

Graffiti :>


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2016)

evvie is a nickname ive had since birth, "pb" is taken from my surname lol
im not actually very creative
himeki, which i use for art mostly, is just a set of random numbers lol. it means nothing


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 12, 2016)

Short story behind mine.
Had a few friends over for tabletop gaming, when one of them got a call from his mom. Apparently she asked where he was at and he responded "Oh, I'm over at Nerd House.". I guess he called it that because we have everything related to games, movies, music, anime, etc in our house and we were all nerds. It stuck ever since.

Now my avatar is a slightly different story. I'd been using the name Nerd House on Steam for awhile and I wanted to change my avatar from this plain, ugly mess that just had the name on it, to something different. Posted a status update to get ideas from friends, and one of them was a Photoshop whiz and made this for me. He took a screenshot I supplied of Dr. House (from the show House MD, my favorite show), slapped some glasses on him, did some filter work, and you see the result!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

ive always been obsessed with vampires.
always.
i made my username at 8 years old and so much stuff was taken so i threw worldsvamp together thinking something along the lines of "the world's vampire." It's never been taken by someone else ever in my entire life. ive used it ever since.


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2016)

It originated from the name "Athena", but then I just kind of morphed it to be something different. It doesn't really have a meaning, though; it's just I name I made up, but I do really like it!


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 12, 2016)

I love Pokemon, so I took the Pokemon Torterra, and since it has a tree on its back I put the word "axe" in there and kinda mushed the two things together to create "Torterraxe".


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 12, 2016)

My name is a combination of my love for Christmas, and my love of nautical stuff!! A cinnamon crab seems crunchy and sandy, it makes me imagine a crab-shaped cluster of cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Oct 12, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Incident

im a nerd and my dumb sense of humor finds the use of the word incident for a historical event hilarious. I often wonder what people assume about my username when they don't know where it's from.


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

My first name, and Neko... because I love nekos.


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 13, 2016)

Jelly is a nickname and Lu is my last name~


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 14, 2016)

The Great Brain books are some of my favorites. I still love reading them as an adult. I thought it made a good user name.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 14, 2016)

my name in animal crossing  so original i know


----------



## radical6 (Oct 14, 2016)

i hate tbt user thunder and hes a cuck


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My username is a song lyric;



I came to tell them this since clearly they were talking about you my dear!

My name is Kaydee, and in highschool during ye olde myspace whore days I would change my name to all sorts of weird stuff and try to get all the friends ever(which were strangers who liked my pictures and profile), a popular thing was to have your name and a "cool" word that had the same first letter and end it with a registered or tm mark XD and since "crunk" was a popular music at the time and NO COOL WORDS START WITH K I used Krunk, I never even listened to crunk but I put it as my name, it stuck and I've used it on countless sites ever since.


----------



## chapstick (Oct 14, 2016)

my guinea pig is named max and we call him maxibear, and i used a random number generator for the numbers


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 14, 2016)

..my name is dawson...and there was this show that I never watched called Dawson's Creek..so yeah..


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

My name is Tina.


----------



## Aleigh (Oct 14, 2016)

It's just my first initial and my middle name. I like the way it sounds, especially the irony of it sounding exactly like Ali (my nickname)


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 14, 2016)

I like soda and love foxes.  I didn't really want to use one of the usernames I've used on other sites.  I'm not really the person I was when I was using my previous names, so something that combined my likes, was sort of funny and maybe a little catchy seemed to fit for me here.


----------



## Crash (Oct 14, 2016)

it's me name :')

it's a nickname i've had since i was 13-14, due to my inability to walk in a straight line without either tripping or running into something


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> It's just my first initial and my middle name. I like the way it sounds, especially the irony of it sounding exactly like Ali (my nickname)



Turns out I've been mispronouncing your username. I've been reading it as ay-lee - like the Scottish name Eilidh.

(Amusingly, we have the same middle name. )


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2016)

mog is an irl nickname since i hate my name and a lot of websites don't allow 3 character usernames so i added a yay in panic at one point and it just stuck


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

My favorite character from Watchmen. I identify closely with her.


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

I made this username when I was 10 and I kind of went through a phase in which I was obsessed with cheese. I wanted to make it kind of short and have it rhyme as well. It's supposed to be "cheese for me."


----------



## Nizzy (Oct 17, 2016)

One of my high school nicknames


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 17, 2016)

Mine is just my dogs name clumped together with a z added on, the z is just for the times the username is taken 

To be honest I think idfldsndt deserves the medal for best username....I dont feel like dancing xD never in a million years would i have thought of that


----------



## Pearls (Oct 17, 2016)

I really liked animal crossing at the time and Goldie was my favourite villager so I just put my name at the end of hers. I'm gonna change it when i think of something to change it to


----------



## dude98 (Oct 17, 2016)

A dude born in 1998


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## frio hur (Oct 17, 2016)

<- cold wind


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty self-explanatory lol.


----------



## Alex518 (Oct 17, 2016)

my nickname and my birthdate, may 18th.
alex518.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

i like ghosts n wanted 2 change my username
idk abt the visible part


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

my name means nothing. i just typed a bunch of random letters and thought it sounded cool


----------



## Elov (Nov 1, 2016)

Elov stands for Elov.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nothing really, just a number that I thought was cool (palindromes and all that) and a word that I liked (I always thought frostbite sounded interesting but I never really cared about the actual condition. Oops.)


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

Shattered originated for a little edgy thing i wrote as a joke, it went like: "As my hopes and dreams just didn't mattered, my life just begin to shattered". It was something like that but you guys get it.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Nov 13, 2016)

My username is nothing more than my 2 favourite things when I made this account at the age of 13- rainbows and pandas. I still love those things and that username is quite cute and slightly weird, but it's easy to remember haha


----------



## Relly (Nov 13, 2016)

Mine is literally a typo of really


Edited to add. It was a typo from a conversation between me and my friend that stuck. We started saying Relly instead of really and I used it as my name on animal crossing wild world then on here.


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 13, 2016)

onomatopoeia which means a sound affect but ono replaced with poyo because its kirby's catchphrase ta da


----------



## nammie (Nov 13, 2016)

one of my best friends nickbames for me


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 13, 2016)

it means im not creative at all lol


----------



## Arlo (Nov 13, 2016)

It's my middle name


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 13, 2016)

itzafennecfox... itz a fennec fox... I put a z instead of an s because I thought that was cool at the time.


----------



## Claude (Nov 13, 2016)

Um it's Claude from Black Butler season 2 - the character everyone hates except me. (He's a demon! He was just doing his job!)


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 13, 2016)

Mine is after one of my Neopets


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 13, 2016)

Coffee Cream


----------



## faeriedoodles (Nov 13, 2016)

mine is a combination of the fancy way to write fairy and "_doodles_". I really like the concept of fairies/magical girls, and want that to be associated to me. The word also looks pretty, and sounds elegant. For "doodles", I like to draw, and it sounds cute and bubbly.

it's basically my username on everything, so I put a lot of thought into it ^^"


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 13, 2016)

Well. Long story!
I was playing a game called "poptropica" at my cousin's house, (like 4 years ago) and the only way to save was to make an account which I really didn't want to do for some weird reason. I was deep into the map/story of the game, when we had to leave the house. I didn't want to lose everything I played, so my cousin made up the username "pinklolipop34" in 2 seconds. It's stuck with me ever since!


----------



## wassop (Nov 13, 2016)

i was on fakenamegenerator and kept refreshing for a username idea and got wassop that reminded me of wassup and i thought it was funny lol


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

It is simply my first name, middle name, and the year I was born. Simple enough and versatile.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 14, 2016)

Mines a very odd story involving my brothers Halloween costume and someone dressed as a spooky ghost upstaging him by just running around with a sheet over his head all night.


----------



## ellarella (Nov 14, 2016)

Ralle is a common nickname for someone with my name, so i used it backwards (Ellar) for some video game characters. i then went with it repeated twice Ellarellar but figured it sounded better/cuter/more superior as just Ellarella


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

<: "Flying Plum Tree", thought it sounded kind of silly. It's one of the blades in Bleach.


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 14, 2016)

I was actually just eating apples, crackers, and cheese when i made my name.


----------



## 666 (Nov 14, 2016)

666


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 14, 2016)

I collect Blythe dolls. I have for years, lol. I use the same username for a few forums because I'm lazy.

So Blythe + fantastic  = Blythetastic.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 14, 2016)

My new name is basically a japanese drum
The reason of this is because of the saga "Taiko No Tatsujin"


----------



## Cheren (Nov 15, 2016)

It's the name of my town. It also means "sky garden" in Japanese.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 15, 2016)

My new name is a reference to both Pearl Fey from Ace Attorney and Pearl from Steven Universe. Mostly Pearl Fey because her nickname is Pearls. I wanted Pearl but it was taken lol


----------



## Myrtle (Nov 15, 2016)

Myrtle is a pretty flower name and it sounds a lil quirky. Not the original name I wanted but its a flower name so im happy.


----------



## Discord (Nov 15, 2016)

If you take a gizzity gosh gander at my profile, you can tell.

My username is based off of my favorite My Little Pony character and villain, Discord.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2016)

its my name.


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 15, 2016)

Genuinely can't remember if I've posted on this thread before, but I'm going to share anyway.

My name is Shannen, and I've had a lot of nicknames over the years, and people use my name a lot to make jokes or make fun of me (primarily my last name, but I've gotten a few with Shannen). One of my absolute favorites comes from the time my friend A was trying to get my attention at school one day, and he just started being annoying and rambling: "Shannenenenenenenenenenenenen!" It turned into the Batman theme at some point, and to this day whenever he calls me or texts me I'm greeted with a "Shannenenenenenenenen BATMAN!" Obviously, that's much too long to be a username, so I cut it down to "shannenenen." It makes me happy whenever I see it, and it's great because I've never come across a site where the name was taken.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

My username is, well... My name, Lars! And the "708" came from when I wanted to make an account on a site called Hyves like a decade ago, I put 'lars' in as my username but it was already used by someone else, the first suggestion the site made was ''lars708'' and it stuck with me ever since.

Good story I know


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Eudial (Dec 12, 2016)

Mine is named after one of my favorite villains from Sailor Moon S.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know, honestly. It's a combination of a few things. Firstly, it started as Elvengale, which is a username I picked up after becoming very engrossed in an MMO called Tera a few years ago. The High Elves were my favourite race to play, and in general I've always found fantasy elves to be beautiful and graceful, so it's a word I've wanted to incorporate into a username for some time. As for the "gale" part, I mean it's obviously a term for the wind, but it was more of a slight shuffling of the name "Gael", an abbreviation of my character's name and nickname my guildies called me rather affectionately.

Nowadays I've left all of that behind, and it's all memories now. I still wanted to retain a shred of the username I started though, so I kept the "Elven" and switched the "gale" to "frost" because I've always had a love for winter and the beauties that come with it. I guess if you want to be really nerdy it's also maybe a very obscure and slight reference to Ithlinne's prophecy of the White Frost from The Witcher franchise... But that's not so obvious.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2016)

I wanted to be an edgy tumblr user before and I used to think that tumblr users with canon URLs were 1000x cooler. Problem was, all pokemon URL names were already taken (save for Lucario and Marill, but apparently no one can claim those URLs for some reason?? idk) so I went with "skarmoury" with a u in the middle bc that's how British people spelled "armoury" and it sounded pretty legit. Kinda stuck as my tumblr URL for 2 years and it eventually stuck as my online persona too.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know if I answered this before but I created this username after my favorite AC character Cheri. The stained part came in when I put her name through a generator. It sounded edgy and cool so I stuck with it


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 12, 2016)

*



Mine is silly and simple~  I'm a super childish person at heart.  I always associate Animal Crossing with being a kid, since I was hooked on the game when I was little.  So when I designed my first mayor, as a reflection of myself, I made a kid me and a little story to go along with her.  I still designed her off of myself, and gave her my nickname (my name is Cai and my nickname is CaiCai) but she's a little kid, so... TA-DA
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧




​*


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 12, 2016)

My first forum experience was on Bulbagarden forums. When I made an account, I used my real name for my username. I then decided to make it more Pokemon related so the name stuck and I use it in all Nintendo related forums I go to. Shaymin out of all Pokemon because at that time, I was amazed how Shaymin can turn into its sky form.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2016)

I changed it now it's the love of my life


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

my username on here is basically just too much mario party, plus some random numbers

over the past few months though, i've been using 'LunaaStar' or 'lunaastar'. on a game i've played a lot of this year (but sadly cannot go on anymore because my tablet's broken rip), my username was 'SuperStar2361', but everyone on there just called me 'Star'. so, i thought i'd keep that part of my old username. the first half of my new one is from lunala - the new legendary from pokemon moon, which i hope to get for christmas. but back when i came up with the username, i thought lunala was actually spelt 'lunaala' for some reason, which is why there's two 'a's in the first half of my new username instead of one.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 12, 2016)

johncena was taken


----------



## N a t (Dec 12, 2016)

Coming back here cuz I have since changed my username. My new name should be pretty obvious lol. I did it for Petey <3


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 12, 2016)

my nickname and my date of birth


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

Bcat is my favorite nickname my villagers call me


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

'Tis part of my first name (aka the nickname I wish everyone called me) and my middle name, which I have since discovered every other girl ever also has.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

After this cool song.


----------



## KattWithAKink (Jan 12, 2017)

I just like cats in general.
As for the kink part,I've learned what that word means now ._.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 12, 2017)

Corrie is a name I really like for a girl, though I don't know if I want to name my kid that exactly. I picked it cause I like the name and it doesn't sound too cutesy or kiddish.

Edit: one of Maddie and London's classmates in The Suite Life is named Corrie and I liked the name ever since!


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 12, 2017)

My username is after a kind of dragon, called a Wyvern.


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin (Jan 13, 2017)

Angry xylophone sex nickels, I kid you not


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 13, 2017)

Mine's just two words that sound cool put together. No deep meaning or anything.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 13, 2017)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*pant*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALUIGI NUMBER 1

and that's basically it


----------



## Nenya (Jan 30, 2017)

Name of Galadriels Ring of Adamant from Lord of the Rings


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine's based off of French and Japanese folklore


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 30, 2017)

It's the end sound of my first name and beginning sound of my second name put together.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

I chose MorningStar for a few reasons. Number one is the obvious use in both astronomy and astrology. Two is the ease of finding direction based on the morning/evening star's location. Three is connected to both, in relation to alchemy. Four is simply the fact that my Japanese handle is also star-related, and in general, stars are important to me.

And five, on a bizarre and somewhat coincidental level, Morning Star is another name for Lucifer (I'm going somewhere with this, I swear). Lucifer is a character from one of the few anime series I've ever been able to get into, and I relate to him quite a lot. Hence my icon, as well.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 30, 2017)

theres ashvenn and then there's aschv?n
aschv?n is german inspired and just something i created on my own


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine's a form of the latin word relicus, which according to an online dictionary means 'rest of/remaining/available/left; surviving; future/further; yet to be/owed'. I got it while I was a huge tumblr dork trying to sound interesting but it just stuck with me and I still use it everywhere. :')


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 30, 2017)

It's from The Legend of Zelda. I started using it as a name in Ocarina of Time for fun. Now I use Stalfos pretty much all the time.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 30, 2017)

mine is a fantasy medieval name meaning "of the forest". it was originally my Town of Salem username but now i use it for most things, like other games and forums (maybe acc and newgrounds maybe).


----------



## tumut (Jan 30, 2017)

male genetalia

- - - Post Merge - - -

it was originally Lixx but I was corrupted


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Karamatsu/Yuuchi Nakamura from Osomatsu-san. 

I'm also just super uncreative with names, lol.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Haskell + Rascal + Rascal Flatts = Raskell


----------



## Loriii (Jan 30, 2017)

It's just my real name jumbled up or how it sounds when people mispronounce it.


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine's just another way to say I'm just anonymous. lol


----------



## Rasha (Jan 30, 2017)

it's named after Bahamut or Dark Bahamut from Final Fantasy X which I thought looked pretty majestic. I could've gone with Bahamut fan or something but it sounds pretty lame so it's just Bahamut or Baha for short


----------



## Haskell (Jan 31, 2017)

Bahamut said:


> it's named after Bahamut or Dark Bahamut from Final Fantasy X which I thought looked pretty majestic. I could've gone with Bahamut fan or something but it sounds pretty lame so it's just Bahamut or Baha for short



I love it! ^_^


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 31, 2017)

just made it up off the top of my head


----------



## Lululand (Jan 31, 2017)

My irl nickname is Lulu. And I'm constantly lost in thoughts (all alone). Aka off to lalaland. So since AC is about creating your own fantasy village it's MY lalaland, ergo a Lululand.

Yeah... I'm pretty boring with names


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2017)

I adopted the username L3M0NL1M3 years ago bc I really liked Sprite. L3M0N5 was a shorter version of the username.


----------



## Franny (Jan 31, 2017)

it means spy


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 31, 2017)

I like dragons and Lynx from Chrono Cross is one of my favorite characters in the game.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 31, 2017)

i like ghosts and idk abt the visible part. i just needed to change username hah


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

usually the username dash is taken on sites so i do corn on the cob and if that's taken i combine both and bam dashonthecob is made


----------



## Romaki (Feb 1, 2017)

Just a random name I came up with over a decade ago.


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 1, 2017)

It means that you still don't know who is flickering the lights


Like if you watch too much spongebob


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 1, 2017)

Mine, issitohbi, stands for the choctaw words issi and tohbi meaning white (tohbi) deer (issi) ~


----------

